# Create list of all files and folders with a right-click!!



## shady_inc (Nov 24, 2007)

*Create a list of all files and folders inside a particular folder with a right-click!!*
Taken from The Elder Geeks

*What's it about??*: After this tutorial,an option will be available whenever you right-click any folder which will display all the files and sub-folders inside that folder and save it to a text file.


*Create a .bat file*
Open Notepad and copy-paste the following data in it.


> cd %1
> dir /a /b /-p /o:gen >C:\filelist.txt
> start notepad C:\filelist.txt


You can edit the path to your preference.Now name this file anything you wish and save it anywhere you wish.
*Make file visible in right click context menu.*
Open explorer window,Go to *Tools>Folder Options..>File types* and from the registered file types list,select *FOLDER*.Click on *Advanced>New...*.In the Action box,type in the name you want in context menu.For e.g. *Generate File List.*.Then click on *Browse..*,navigate to the .bat file created in step 1 and save the changes.
*Congratulations!!*
You are done with the tutorial!!.Now right click any folder and select *Generate File Listing*.A text file will be created in your C:\ drive [or any path you specified in the .bat file.] called *filelist.txt* which contains list of all files and sub-folders in the parent folder!
*"You Will Never Walk Alone"*


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice One!...

But its not showing the subfolders


----------



## New (Nov 24, 2007)

Works without fail 
Thanks for nice tutorial.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice one buddy


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 24, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Nice One!...
> 
> But its not showing the subfolders


Works perfectly on my side.If you followed everything perfectly,the only reason I can think of is: Did the folder you try it on have any sub-folders??

Oh and those who tried it out,have a look at the source too.I lists quite a few modifications to this trick.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 25, 2007)

this thing has messed up my folder opening options. First........ does anybody has an idea why the edit or delete option is greyed out in the Edit file type box after I click on advance......................the problem is now when I double click on any folder its opening in a seperate window though the option of opening in the same window is selected in the properties..........and I cant revert coz there is no option to default things back or delete/edit. (That option is greyed out).......grrrrr


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 25, 2007)

cool trick m8. 
work perfectly for me.
keep them coming.


----------



## Romeo (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for a good trick ! btw, *Does it work in Win - Vista ? If Yes, How ?*


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice find buddy


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, now its working fine. I don't know what happened at that time


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

Romeo said:
			
		

> Thanks for a good trick ! btw, *Does it work in Win - Vista ? If Yes, How ?*


 
it must work.
just try and then u will understand.8)


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

where is the *file types association* option for vista?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

Cannot understand what u are asking.
File Type ...???
Write the appropiate word.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 28, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> where is the *file types association* option for vista?


AFAIK,this will work only on XP.the steps must be different in Vista.


----------



## tanvi chaturvedi (Nov 29, 2007)

hy its nice...

what if i wanna delete dat option frm context menu....

 remove tab is inactive in the selection




			
				shady_inc said:
			
		

> *Create a list of all files and folders inside a particular folder with a right-click!!*
> Taken from The Elder Geeks
> 
> *What's it about??*: After this tutorial,an option will be available whenever you right-click any folder which will display all the files and sub-folders inside that folder and save it to a text file.
> ...


----------



## sam9s (Nov 30, 2007)

tanvi chaturvedi said:
			
		

> what if i wanna delete dat option frm context menu.... remove tab is inactive in the selection



yep thats what I said n thats what exactly has happened with me, cant revert, I know need to tweak the registry for that, but I prefered to run my ghost image to bring the original state back....


----------

